# DELETED



## Duster Buster (Nov 1, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

They are fantastic and well worth the money  

theres a thread or 2 on FF - will see if I can find them for you


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Must confess to not going on mine in a while . . .
we had a thread in Charter in Jan for the new year, 
no doubt as winter approaches many of us will drag them out again and get fitter!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will need it come spring !!!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I find (found!) mine quite fun!

K x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi hun, 

I've borrowed my friends wii fit to see what it was like before I bought one. I thinks it fab and will be getting one of my own    

xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes Yes Yes!  I have dropped 2 dress sizes and lost a stone since getting one earlier in the year!  I love mine...and usually hate any type of exercise!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Sarahstewart thats fab well done, if only i'd used mine more than every whip and flip    but i'm sure as the winter comes it'll be used more

I have also got wii fitness coach for mine which is fab.


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I love the wii fit, its fab - BUT im far too lazy and never go on it really - Im going to be putting mine on ebay soon i think along with the fitness instructor game for the wii! It just seems a shame that its sa there not doing anything!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow! Well done Sarah!! After reading your post, I'm def getting one at the end of the month     I hope that it works as well for me


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been looking at getting one of these for ages, but still can't make up my mind.  I've seen some bargains in places like Game where they've been pre-owned - full kit including the Wii (as I don't even have one of those) for £179.  Still can't quite bring myself to part with that money though.  Had a go on my brother's and loved it though.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Clairelh,

We have a wii (we bought it for our DS for his birthday) and it's brilliant. Perhaps you could get yourself one for your birthday or an early christmas present and then you won't feel funny spendy the money   Me & DH play on it when he has a day off and DS is in school - it can get interesting though. I kick his butt at boxing and he kicks mine playing tennis     I'm going to have to practice so that I can kick his butt when he gets back off exercise    

Tina xx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Tina

Lots of people tell me to get it as the girls will eventually love it too (they simply played on the Wii Fit Balance Board at my brothers).  Funnily enough, my b'day is just before Xmas so it'd be a bit of both.  I've just put £120 in my savings account - it was meant to go towards a Wii, but guilt got the better of me.  Maybe I could buy the console and get the Wii Fit for my B'day (but that's soooooo long to wait!).

Funny you saying about thrashing your DH on the games.  My DH likes to think he's a bit of a golfer and I beat him at the Tiger Woods golf so he now thinks that the Wii is 'rubbish'..  mind you I also heard the game beat Tiger Woods himself.  

Claire
x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I got one for my birthday and love it. Sadly don't have much time to use it at the mo but when i do I really notice the difference. Just got the wii active thingy which I've found better than the personal trainer.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi
I got mine a week ago and love it to bits - cheapest I found was Sainsburys for the console and Wii Sport £149.99 and Asda for the Wii Fit £51.91.
You'll love it.
RC xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I've borrowed my neighbours wii fit board last night so gonna get it out later and try it with a view to buying one, anyone know where wii fit's are on offer at mo?  Has anyone tried the 'Just Dance' game too?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

My dad got the wii fit with the balance board and wii fit plus, its so good!! The balance games are so funny, they make you exercise as well as having a laugh.  Since we left he has carried on and is doing the running and bike thing and has lost 2lbs! I'm going to get one once I have the baby so I can lose the baby flab! i hate exercise DVDs but the exercises on wii change/or there are alot of different ones to choose from so you don't get bored.

I want the dance one too!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Ohhhhhh I'm walking like an old lady! I had great fun but cor blimey i'm aching all over today! Bits i didnt know would ache!  Had a work out on the balance games, running (and panting!) boxing (khan stylee!) more running, step aerobics. Did an hour and a half on it in 3 chunks of half hours. Dying to go on it again tonight (which is a good sign) but dont know if i'll be able to walk straight tomorrow if i do!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Really need to get in shape again, so going to dust off my wii fit - anyone interested in joining me

Sue


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hmm, that's not a bad idea. 

I am pg, but eating far too much & don't want to gain 4 stone    like I did with my DS. I was going to ask my MW about exercise but the Wii is pretty low impact I think I might dust mine off too!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Siobhan1 i used mine whiles PG, mostly just step and balance games! 
although I did take the top score on my mums for the Rhythm Parade ( wii fit plus - well worth its money )

GO Sue  

I need to dust mine off too its just finding the time in the day - already my "steady day" is jam packed 
I may start on Monday, as we are away the weekend and I;m crazy busy getting organised!


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I've started using my wii-fit 4 weeks ago - and have lost 10 pounds already!  Only believe the scales when they are telling you something good- they aren't very reliable!  I use normal ones as well.


Another great exercise "game" is JustDance, though to be honest I have to close the curtains when I'm dancing along to it as if anyone saw me I'd die of embarrassment!    It's really good for the arms, while wii-fit is better for the legs. 


bx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I finally bought my Wii Fit   - and then found out I was pg about 3 weeks later.  Tiredness kicked in and have barely been on it.  Feeling slightly more human now so am thinking of getting back on the balance board and trying to keep the baby flab at bay.  


What's the Rhythm Parade - is that the step one?  I've already got my favourites - I love the snowball game but I don't really see that as keeping fit, more fun, the cycling, the hula hoop...  I tried a couple of the yoga moves and almost collapsed!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Rhythm Parade is on wii fit plus 

rofl @ you doing yoga, I found i needed to learn to breath to do any!


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I've got the Wii Fit Plus, will have to go and check out the Rhythm Parade - is it the step thing?  I tried that too - thought I had Rhythm until that kept telling me I was out of step.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I just can't do that Rhythm Parade!  Frustrates the hell out of me!

Just fallen down the stairs and twisted my knee.  DH has put a cold towel on it - it wasn't intentional, honest!!!  Think my wii-fitting will be put off for a few days!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Sue  hope your OK (((hug))) 
I agree leave the wii fit alone for a few days


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

started again today and it is  warm to exercise!  Did 37 minutes (was knackered after 3!) - did mainly the step and the hula hoop and finished with the zen candle.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well Done Sue, you should be dead chuffed with yourself 
its hard to find the time isnt it  and like you if its hot I dont have the inclanation


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Isabella is asleep in her playpen, I might get the Wii Sports tennis out!  Got the buzz back!!!  

Got to find time Dizzi, if I want to have treatment again.   

Sue


----------

